# Motion light wont shut off



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

My motion light doesnt seem to be shutting on and off staying on all the time didnt notice during day but at night for past few days it has been on. I was going to look at it this w/e but to my surprise neighbor asked if we can do something sooner I guess light is bothering them. I am sure that this light is a few years old and not too new... we just moved into this house a few years ago and i didnt install it. question now is can I just install a new motion or should the whole thing be replaced? Also it seems that my other motion light is starting to do the same be on during the day etc.....this one is 20' in the air a little more difficult to work on, maybe they were purchased at the same time and on their way out. Your thoughts...


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Might just need to be reset. Turn off the switch for 30 seconds and turn back on. Some units have an option that if you flick the switch off/on quickly they will stay on. A power blip can trigger this mode. Turning off for 30 seconds resets them.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Are you sure it didn't somehow get set on manual-on mode? What happens if you turn off the switch for 60 seconds and then back on? It should turn on for a while and then shut off.

Sometimes someone bumps the switch, or the power goes out for a second, and they switch to manual-on.

Whoops, guess joed beat me to it


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok thanks for the input ill try that on both first prior to buying new lights, if on later in night i will pull lights and replace following day. I do believe that there was a power out a few days ago. Hopefully this is the answer.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*set to???*

I know this model reagent MS37 has settings test, 4 and 10 minutes so I guess I will set to test for 30 seconds or so then turn to 4 minutes?


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

The second motion light is the one stated 20' mounted on home. I got out the ladder to check that one out and that one does not not have the same type of motion as the other... This has three small dials under the motion and it seems to have been painted over. I wasnt sure which dial was for what so I didnt move any since I didnt want to make things worse.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You don't need to mess with the switches or dials on the light itself.
Somewhere in the house is a regular light switch which needs to be turned of for more than 30 seconds to reset the detector.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

oh ok ill try that but i dont think the motion light should come on during the day this is the on the garage and i have shut it off for a period of time and it comes on soon as i flip the motion light switch.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

without being able to read what are the three dials do I guess if you are looking at it from under with motion facing away from you left to right. I did in fact turn them a bit but the light stayed on.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

About this time of year, for the past several years, one of ours will come on, day or night. Each time, have I found the channel where the light enters plugged with mud, and inside of the mud is the larvae of some sort of wasp, so I clean it out, switch the power off for a minute or so, and it resumes working properly.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

That didnt work the one in rear of home stayed off till i passed by the motion and then never shut off the one off the top of the garage always stays on from time of turing on the switch never goes off. So I guess Im off to the local hardware store huh.


----------

